# Selling Azureus pair and juvies in Florida



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I just posted my Azureus pair and a few juvies for sale. These are only available for pickup in Clearwater, Florida. Just PM me if you have any questions. Thanks! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/74698-azureus-pair-babies-pickup-only-fl.html


----------

